

Ask HN: Who are the most inspiring people you know or are aware of? - desouzt

I am trying to put together a list of really inspiring people in all different types of fields. I recognise there are 1000s and 1000s of inspiring people out there but just wondered who inspires you?
======
dandelion_lover
No doubt, for me this is Richard Stallman. He follows his ideas of free
software for the whole live, never betrays them and with time, his philosophy
[0] looks more and more modern (especially in the post-Snowden times).

[0] [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/)

------
dancole
Adam Savage

He has a lot of interesting conversations on Tested [0], as well as a lot of
conference talks that are posted online. The amount of stuff he makes is
impressive. He is also very open about his failures and how he has learned
from them.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/testedcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/testedcom)

~~~
desouzt
Sounds great! I'll check him out, thanks!

------
jyu
Diogenes of Sinope. A philosopher, cynic, and has legendary altercations with
Alexander the Great, Plato, Socrates and other famous figures during that
time. Unfortunately most of his original works were destroyed, so we only have
bits of anecdotes and hearsay.

Of all the people I have read about, he lives the most congruent life and
thoughtfully challenges status quo.

